
Apple becomes world's first trillion dollar company - antr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/02/apple-becomes-worlds-first-trillion-dollar-company
======
gmiller123456
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415)

~~~
dang
Yup. Comments moved there.

